# A cheap mini PC for internet torrent downloads. Help? :)



## Panchu (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I have an unstable power outlet at home and it seems to be killing my hard disk everytime it restarts in the middle of the night while on torrent downloads. 

I wish to build a really cheap mini PC, something compact, without taking much space on my desktop for the purpose of downloading torrents.

I was looking forward to the Raspberry Pi, but the whole process of setting up one seems complex and the involved extra charges seem to be almost equal to setting up an HTPC maybe.

Suggest some cheap mini motherboards, casings etc.? I'm a newbie yea. So please tell me stuff like the price and availability and stuff. I wish to keep this under a budget and the budget is something under 5k. Any ideas?

And something compact, portable and wont take much power. The purpose is for internet torrent downloads alone.

Help?


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 22, 2012)

first fill this form *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-asking-new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html this will help to know your requirements...


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

Get a Router like RT-N13U, it can download torrents!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 22, 2012)

Try raspberry pi instead, you'll get one for around 3k on ebay and its power consumption is extremely low.


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 22, 2012)

Raspberry Pi - Model B - 512 MB Ram! A Pocket Sized Computer with Endless Magic! | eBay
Asus RT N13U 3G / DSL Wireless N Router Print Server All In One WIFI With 3G USB | eBay
chose i think the router will do for you because it downloads even when the pc is of!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2012)

The routers like the one mentioned by pratyush997 are really helpful for bulk download, but I would prefer a raspberry pi as it will also serve as a  complete pc, preferably an htpc.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 23, 2012)

Can we connect this raspberry Pi to 21" CRT ? Can it use my airtel wifi as internet source and dload torrents ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2012)

Raspberry Pi has an HDMI post, so you'll need a vga to hdmi converter, for more details, see here.
As far as using internet is concerned, it does not have wi-fi but has a LAN port, so you can connect modems to it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Sumit get a cheap tab and download torrents on it!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 23, 2012)

@harshil..I saw raspberry pi video..seems 2-3 cables are needed..plus USB power port is needed..It seems it will use TV connection...Does it also work if we take out TV display cable 

@pratyush ..ur suggestion is good mate..but dloading a movie on tablet.. wouldn't tablet be heated ? also cheap tablets battery would not last more than 3-4 hrs..my bro is using bsnl penta tab IS 709 C and it lasts only that..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2012)

Raspberry Pi has only an HDMI port, so whichever video connector can be converted to HDMI will word.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Panchu, check out this thread at raspberrypi.stackexchange. The only issue people have reported during their 24/7 operation on Raspberry Pi are city power cuts and memory card wear and tear (which would not be a problem if downloading is done on an external hard disk via the USB port).

Also, manually attaching a heat sink (can be taken out from old crt monitors or anything electrical) and a 5V fan does the job of keeping it cool and giving fun.


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 27, 2012)

I suppose this could work for you with a raspberry Pi connected to a UPS and hooked to network with a wifi dongle.
Raspberry Pi as Budget BitTorrent Server | snapdragon:IT and Raspberry Pi &bull; View topic - WiFi Dongle

with a small DIY casing (Fan and stuff) im sure you can make a good raspberry pi torrent server.  you can also use XBMC and hook it to your TV and make it a media server.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2012)

And those are just 2 of the hundreds of uses of the mini computer.


----------

